# Nice web site about memory techniques



## Micael (Dec 9, 2009)

I just found it and there are nice articles about memory techniques. Not too long and well written. It is not cubing related, but I found it useful though.

http://memory-sports.com/


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 9, 2009)

The other night I saw a commercial on tv about some guy's memory tool that helps with your memorization. I've been wondering if that acctually works and if so I might see about learning some of those speed solving methods with alot of algorithms's


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2009)

Chris Hardwick communicated with some of those guys in the memory sports field early on to help him develop some of the techniques that we all now take for granted.

Our very own John Louis actually started in memory sports, and later got interested in the whole blindfold cubing thing. Although mainly I suspect he got into cubing for his son Bernett Orlando's sake.


----------



## Rune (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Chris Hardwick communicated with some of those guys in the memory sports field early on to help him develop some of the techniques that we all now take for granted.
> 
> Our very own John Louis actually started in memory sports, and later got interested in the whole blindfold cubing thing. Although mainly I suspect he got into cubing for his son Bernett Orlando's sake.



And so did Mats.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Hardwick communicated with some of those guys in the memory sports field early on to help him develop some of the techniques that we all now take for granted.
> ...



First of all, I guess I should ask which Mats? There are two people named Mats who have had success at big BLD cubing events (both Swedish!). Must be a good name for BLD cubing. 

And I know that Mats Bergsten did memorization of pi in the past (nearly 10000 digits while juggling!), but I wasn't aware he was active in the official memory sports as represented by memory-sports.com. And I don't see any records listed for him on their website. But John Louis does have records listed there.


----------



## Rune (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



In fact there are Three "Mats". (You forgot Mats Valk). I meant Mats Bergsten. He is listed here:
http://pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/memo/index.html


----------



## The3point14 (Dec 9, 2009)

I find this very interesting and I am intrigued to start doing some of these things. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2009)

Just to set things straight: I have not done any memory sports (before cubing) at all. (at least not at competition level, I used to do some MC (mental calculation), like extracting roots to 10 decimals and multiplying 8 digit numbers, even some calendar calculation).

As Rune says I did a lot of pi memorizing before I started cubing, but then I had the view that memo technique was "cheating" as the pi records was a way of testing digit memory.

Not so in blindfold cubing as here the memorization is not the end goal. So I am using (rude) memo technique now and I hope to refine that.


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 9, 2009)

gs


----------



## chris410 (Dec 9, 2009)

this is very interesting and I will also look into these resources. thank you for sharing!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 9, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mats [...] Must be a good name for BLD cubing.


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007VALK01#333bf


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Mats [...] Must be a good name for BLD cubing.
> ...


Ouch. Burn.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Dec 10, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



hahahaha, that's more than a burn


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2009)

kickinwing2112 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Hey, from what I understand, he's not bad at home!


----------



## powershotman (Dec 11, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > uweren2000 said:
> ...


i wonder how long did 67890 take him to say out


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 11, 2009)

powershotman said:


> i wonder how long did 67890 take him to say out



Chao Lu

world record holder 

date : 20 November 2005
accuracy : 67,890
time : 24 hours 4 minutes


Interview with Mr. Chao Lu 

http://www.pi-world-ranking-list.com/lists/details/luchao.html


----------

